# feeding time, bichirs and exos.



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

http://media.putfile.com/completedmovie60


----------



## JerseyScape (Nov 18, 2005)

You think those things are hungry?


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

shrimp?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Whatever it was must have been pretty tasty. 

I hate to ask a dumb question, but what are the ones on the bottom toward the end of the clip?


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

JanS said:


> Whatever it was must have been pretty tasty.
> 
> I hate to ask a dumb question, but what are the ones on the bottom toward the end of the clip?


Not a dumb question. Those are bichirs or Polypterus.The light grey one is a senagal, the darker one is a palamas poli, the light one with black spots is a delhezi.


----------



## nicks75 (Nov 13, 2005)

btw the exodons in the first shots are eating smelt, the bichirs are eating talapia.


----------

